# Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich



## Patricia (30. Aug. 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

für meinen Teich habe ich bereits eine Wurzel, welche ich ganz zufällig auf einem alten Totholzhaufen gefunden habe. Nun könnte ich aber durchaus noch eine solche Wurzel gebrauchen (sieht einfach mal schön aus). 

Aber auch wenn ich meine Augen schon immer bei Spaziergängen offen halte, írgendwie finde ich keine schönen Wurzeln. Auf euren Fotos habe ich gesehen, dass viele von Euch Wurzeln haben.   Wo habt ihr diese denn her? 

Gibt es eine bestimmte Holzsorte, die besonders dekorativ ist?
Gibt es Hölzer, von denen man die Finger lassen sollte?

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Baitman (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich*

Hallo Patricia!

Wurzeln? Mmmmh... Hab ich auch schon gesucht und nicht gefunden... Normales Totholz macht sich aber auch gut am Teichrand. Beim nächsten Spaziergang um nen See oder kleinem Flüsschen in der Nähe wirst du sicher fündig... 

Beim letzten Fundstück ham die Spaziergänger nur den Kopf geschüttelt, kam ihnen doch ein junger schweißgebadeter Mann entgegen der ein verschlammtes langes Elend hinter sich herzog... Was man nicht alles macht... 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## steinteich (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich*

Hallo Patricia,

Zufälle gibt's. Gerade heute wollte ich auch dieses Thema einstellen. Googeln nach "Totholz" u.ä. hat nichts Gescheites zu Tage gefördert oder lediglich Wurzeln im Dezimeterbereich als Aquariumszubehör  . Bei allem Respekt vor unseren Aquarianern , aber das ist dann für einen Teich doch etwas mikrig . Mir sind mal in einer Gärtnerei schöne Totholstücke begegnet, allerdings sollte so ein Stück knorriges Totholz (ca. 40 cm) dann gleich 70 Euro kosten, :crazy: 
Da ich mich nebenberuflich mit Renaturierung von Bächen beschäftige, reagiere ich immer etwas sensibel, wenn man/frau aus der freien Natur Totholz, Pflanzen oder Tiere "abschleppt" . Unsere aufgeräumten und ausgebauten Gewässer brauchen selbst jedes Stückchen Totholz zur Steigerung der Strukturvielfalt ....was aber für die Natur gilt, kann im heimischen Garten nicht verkehrt sein. Soll heißen, jedes Stück Totholz ist nicht nur dekorativ, sondern stellt für sich einen Lebensraum für eine Vielzahl von Arten dar . Angefangen vom Pilz bis zum Igel... 
Aber Stichwort Gärtnerei, manche betätigen sich ja auch als Baumdoktoren oder übernehmen Baumfällungen. Fragen kost nix . Wenn Du denen eine Beschreibung gibst, was Du so suchst, also Größe, verästelt oder lieber knorrig, etc dann kannst Du Glück haben und sie erinnern sich bei der nächsten Fällaktion an Dich . Ich habe bei Übernahme der Transportksoten mal ein schönes Stück für ein renaturiertes Gewässer abzweigen können  . Tothölzer vermodern an der Grenze Wasser/Luft sehr schnell  , was bei Positionierung des Holzes an Teichen ja häufig der Fall ist. Besonders langlebig im feuchten Milieu sind Schwarzerle  . Bei Weide besteht die Gefahr, dass auch Totholzstücke wieder ausschlagen , Eiche ist allerdings auch relativ beständig.
Ich vermute aber, dass Du kein "frisches" Totholz (mit Rinde und so) suchst sondern eher so etwas in der Richtung, was man/frau manchmal als Strandgut findet (entrindet, ausgebleicht und vertrocknet). Tja, und genau das wäre auch meine Frage für das Forum gewesen...Wo bekommt man/frau solches Totholz her ohne mit einem Hänger an die Nordsee zu fahren und gemeinsam mit Bernsteinsammlern der Strand zu plündern... 

Gruß aus Hamburg,

Christian


----------



## jochen (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich*

Hallo,

Bei uns am Teich dekorieren wir sehr viel mit Totholz,
wir verwenden __ Eichen und Obstbaumwurzeln/Holz.

Die Eichen haben wir von einen befreundeten Holzfäller bekommen, die wissen schon wo man an solche "Raritäten" kommt.

Die Obstbaumwurzeln haben wir von einen Landschaftsgärtner der gerade eine öffentliche Anlage umgestaldete.

Das hilft euch sicherlich nicht viel weiter... , 
was ich damit sagen will,
Geschäfte die solche Dekos verkaufen wird man kaum finden, und wenn, dann kann man die Sachen zu vergoldeten Preisen kaufen,
also Augen und Ohren aufhalten,
Freunde oder Bekannte befragen,
 wie immer in unseren Hobby,
mit Geduld kommt man zum Ziel.

Der fühlt sich richtig gut, auf der bemoosten Eiche... 

 

Nadelgehölze sind nicht so geeignet, Finger weg von Fichte, Thuja usw.
Hartholz, Obstbäume etc. sind wohl besser.


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich*

Moin,

was mir dazu gerade so eingefallen ist - wie wäre es denn, wenn die Straßenmeistereien mal wieder die Baumalleen einkürzen/ausdünnen... und man vorher deren Chef oder sie selbst anhauen kann. 

Bei uns sind viele Bäume für die Fällung markiert wurden. Da ist fast alles dabei. Äpfel, Birnen, Kirschen, __ Ahorn... 
Erle hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Die stehen bei uns eher nicht so an den Straßen.


----------



## Patricia (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich*

Einen wunderschönen Freitagmorgen wünsch ich!

Tja, also wie Christian schon vermutet hat, gehts mir wirklich mehr um diese alten Holzstücke - ohne Rinde. Wurzeln sehen schön aus, aber so ein verästeltes Holzstück täte es natürlich auch. Ich werde meine Spaziergänge mal mehr ans Gewässer legen, vielleicht wird man dort ja fündig.


@ Jochen,
die bemooste Eiche gefällt mir auch sehr.

Holz von Obstbäumen ist auch ne nette Idee. Naja, ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, irgendwie irgendwo irgendwann was nettes zu finden.

Freue mich trotzdem über Tipps und Hinweise und vielleicht auch Fotos von Holz an euren Teichen.

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## thias (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich*

Hallo,

ich habe die Wurzeln aus meinen Schwedenurlauben mitgebracht  .
Das sah dann so aus:

 

Im Teich eingebaut etwa so:

 

 

 

Mittlerweile auch schon etwas mehr eingewachsen.
 
So richtig gut sieht es erst in ein paar Jahren aus.

Ich denke, es ist fast gleich, welche Holzsorte. Sicher, Hartholz hält länger, aber eine zerfallende Wurzel hat gerade ihren Reiz.
Sicher wird nicht jeder nach Schweden fahren  , aber wenn man bei uns die Augen offen hält, findet man auch viel Holz, z.B. Treibholz in Flüssen oder am Rand von Seen. 
Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall schon angewittertes Holz nehmen.


----------



## simon (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich*

hallo leute
bei uns in der gegend gibt es überall sogenannte*häckselplätze*
ist immer bei den örtlichen bauhöfen
und dort hat es das was ihr sucht im überfluss
war grad letzte woche dort und hab einiges gesehn
was die bürger da zum entsorgen abgeben
dort wird es dann mühseelig zerhäckselt
wenn ich mal wieder hinkomm mach ich euch bilder
dort solltet ihr mal nachfragen
gruss simon


----------



## zoe (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich*

Hallo Leutz

Unser Todholz hab ich vom Spremberger Stausee... wenn ihr im Sommer mal dort in der Nähe seid lohnt es sich an der Ostseite mal anzuhalten. Der Wasserspiegel fällt bis zu 4 Meter und da die Bäume nur gefällt wurden und die Wurzeln drin blieben kann man dort kaum laufen. (im wasser) 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talsperre_Spremberg

liebe grüße
zoe


----------



## Patricia (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich*

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
vielen Dank für die Anregungen.

@ Thias,
Deine schwedischen Wurzeln sehen ja suuuuuper aus, Kompliment!!! 


@ Zoe,
danke für den Tipp, dieser Stausee ist ca. anderthalb Autostunden von uns entfernt, wäre ja mal einen Sonntagsausflug wert.

Euch einen schönen Montag (hier total verregnet)
Gruß
Patricia


----------



## MikeCharly (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich*

Hallo Patricia,

ich war gestern mit meinem Hund im Wald. Da ist mir aufgefallen, daß dort sehr viel Astholz herumliegt, welches evtl. auch gut als Dekoration geeignet ist.
Mein Tipp: Frage doch den Förster, wo im letzten Jahr Bäume gefällt wurden und schaue Dir das dort herumliegende Astholz an. Vielleicht ist etwas geeignetes für Dich dabei.


----------



## Patricia (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wurzeln als Deko für den Teich*

Hallo Volker,

das Holz auf den Fotos sieht wirklich klasse aus und würde sich auf jeden Fall gut am Teich machen...

Werde weiterhin die Augen offen halten und hoffen, etwas Geeignetes zu finden. Wir wohnen ja direkt am Waldrand, aber irgendwie habe ich noch nichts passendes gefunden. Den Förster könnte ich auch mal fragen, danke für die Idee.

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------

